# FBI Ballistics Tests



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

Here is a link to some FBI ballistics data I hadn't seen, I found it interesting.

http://www.home.earthlink.net/~gnappi/10fbi.htm

They did this testing prior to picking (however briefly) the 10MM round for FBI use. I wish they had used similar barrel lengths on all guns to level the playing field, but they we doing testing because they needed to pick a new weapon for FBI use so I can understand the reasoning. I think some of these loads were just for comparitive purposes. I doubt they had much interest in taking a revolver or a .380 as a new primary sidearm. It's a shame also that the 40S&W wasn't part of the testing. I gather it hadn't been popularized at the time testing was done as the .40 kind of came on the coat tails of the 10MM when the industry knew the FBI was open to new calibers. When the 10MM met with resistance for whatever reason (I'm sure there is more than one theory) Law Enforcement still wanted something with adequate penetration, a larger permanent wound channel than that of the 9MM and higher magazine capacities than are generally feasible with .45. Thus the .40 S&W became a staple of the PDs.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't think the 40 cal was around when the govt selected the 10mm, was it? If so, barely...


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Yes I believe you are right*

Yes, I believe you are right Shipwreck. I think it came close on the heels though, probably when it became clear that 10MM wasn't clicking as new new standard. I summarized some of what I pulled from that guy's web site. Here is the link if you want more. He didn't give a timeline, but touched on the .40 in one paragraph under 10MM history.

http://www.home.earthlink.net/~gnappi/

I also found this although it also provides no specific timeline relationship.

http://open-encyclopedia.com/.40SW

"It evolved from the 10 mm Auto pistol ammunition which had been adopted by the FBI, but turned out to be too powerful. When the FBI started using a lowered charge version of the 10 mm Auto ammunition, Smith & Wesson redesigned the cartridge to make it shorter while maintaining the performance of the 10 mm Auto lowered charge FBI load."


----------

